# Diferencia entre PT2399 y ES56033E



## ingeniero18 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cómo andan?

Quisiera saber las diferencias más importantes entre estos dos integrados procesadores de audio, ya que me encuentro con que el PT2399 lo consigo por aprox. $30 y el ES56033E por más del doble (aprox. $80). 
Sé que el pinout es distinto, pero tiene que haber alguna ventaja inportante de parte del ES56033E...

Muchas gracias


----------



## Electronec (Sep 7, 2012)

No se compañero, pero para empezar el PT2399 tiene 44K de memoria frente a los 32K del ES56033E u 8K del ES56033.

Saludos.


----------



## orlandozlao (Sep 9, 2012)

el PT es mucho mejor que el ES, por la memoria y calidad, te lo digo porque quise hacer el delay de contruyasuvideorokola y no encontre el ES asi q*UE* una buena alternativa fue el PT q*UE* me resulto ser mucho mejor, hay un proyecto que se llama ECHOBASE q*UE* te recomiendo es un super delay, igual que el Rebote delay 2.5 buscao en google y fijate, yo hice el hecho base y si funciono, el rebote no lo eh probado.. pero todos dicen q*UE* anda.. suerte!


----------



## ingeniero18 (Sep 13, 2012)

orlandozlao dijo:


> el PT es mucho mejor que el ES, por la memoria y calidad, te lo digo porque quice hacer el delay de contruyasuvideorokola y no encontre el ES asi q una buena alternativa fue el PT q me resulto ser mucho mejor, hay un proyecto que se llama ECHOBASE q te recomiendo es un super delay, igual que el Rebote delay 2.5 buscao en google y fijate, yo hice el hecho base y si funciono, el rebote no lo eh probado.. pero todos dicen q anda.. suerte!



Gracias por la data!!! El tema es que quiero hacer un reverb que sea SIN resorte y encontré el que vos me mencionás de contruyasuvideorokola. Yo el integrado ES lo consigo, pero me llamó la atención el tema de la memoria. Además, si pongo el PT debo modificar el PCB y quiero evitar eso. 

Pregunta: será que para hacer un reverb alcanza y sobra la memoria del ES???

Gracias


----------



## orlandozlao (Sep 15, 2012)

ingeniero18 dijo:


> Gracias por la data!!! El tema es que quiero hacer un reverb que sea SIN resorte y encontré el que vos me mencionás de contruyasuvideorokola. Yo el integrado ES lo consigo, pero me llamó la atención el tema de la memoria. Además, si pongo el PT debo modificar el PCB y quiero evitar eso.
> 
> Pregunta: será que para hacer un reverb alcanza y sobra la memoria del ES???
> 
> Gracias



Bueno, te comento que lo que hace en videorokola.com, no es un reverb, es un delay de corto tiempo, un reverb es como un delay pero con muchas repeticiones con un minimo de tiempo de retardo, por eso suena como a un eco o se profundiza la voz, un delay es mas individual.. para hacer un reverb necesitas mucha memoria, no se la cantidad pero la q te brinda el ES y el PT no alcanzan para un reverb, incluzo eh visto un proyecto de un reverb hecho con 6 modulos, y cada modulo tiene un circuito pequeño con un PT, osea son 6 Pt, no lo eh armado ya que bueno no tengo mucho interez, pero una cosa si es q el ES es demaciado escazo, y como te digo puedes hacer delay con el PT en internet hay muchos proyectos con este integrado con pbc y todo sea el caso del ECHOBASE o el REBOTE DELAY 2.5 de (Tonepad.com), no como el ES q no hay casi nada, solo ese circuito de construya su video rocola. si tu interez es hacer un reverb para microfono quizas sea mejor comprarlo porq los resortes son muy grandes una tonteria, pero tambien hacerlo uno mismo sale igual de caro que hacerlo por eso no lo hice... bueno, suerte y si tienes otra duda solo pregunta.


----------



## ingeniero18 (Sep 16, 2012)

orlandozlao dijo:


> Bueno, te comento que lo que hace en videorokola.com, no es un reverb, es un delay de corto tiempo, un reverb es como un delay pero con muchas repeticiones con un minimo de tiempo de retardo, por eso suena como a un eco o se profundiza la voz, un delay es mas individual.. para hacer un reverb necesitas mucha memoria, no se la cantidad pero la q te brinda el ES y el PT no alcanzan para un reverb, incluzo eh visto un proyecto de un reverb hecho con 6 modulos, y cada modulo tiene un circuito pequeño con un PT, osea son 6 Pt, no lo eh armado ya que bueno no tengo mucho interez, pero una cosa si es q el ES es demaciado escazo, y como te digo puedes hacer delay con el PT en internet hay muchos proyectos con este integrado con pbc y todo sea el caso del ECHOBASE o el REBOTE DELAY 2.5 de (Tonepad.com), no como el ES q no hay casi nada, solo ese circuito de construya su video rocola. si tu interez es hacer un reverb para microfono quizas sea mejor comprarlo porq los resortes son muy grandes una tonteria, pero tambien hacerlo uno mismo sale igual de caro que hacerlo por eso no lo hice... bueno, suerte y si tienes otra duda solo pregunta.



Gracias por la data orlandozlao!!! Es justo lo que quería saber. Entonces para reverb necesito tiempos cortos y por eso mucha memoria.
Conseguí de un sitio un proyecto como el que decís con varios PT... si lo hago les cuento como anduvo.
Me extraña mucho que en esa página usen el ES para hacer un reverb sabiendo que en otros proyectos de ellos mismos usan el PT... NI IDEA!!!

GRACIAS POR TODO


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Nov 11, 2012)

ingeniero18 dijo:


> Gracias por la data orlandozlao!!! Es justo lo que quería saber. Entonces para reverb necesito tiempos cortos y por eso mucha memoria.
> Conseguí de un sitio un proyecto como el que decís con varios PT... si lo hago les cuento como anduvo.
> Me extraña mucho que en esa página usen el ES para hacer un reverb sabiendo que en otros proyectos de ellos mismos usan el PT... NI IDEA!!!
> 
> GRACIAS POR TODO



En las datas de los MN30XX hay un ECHO con el MN3007 no lo he probao pero creo alguien de este foro ha sugerido un PCB, es ELECTRONEC, no tengo a la mano la referencia pero está publicado en el FORO, estoy armando un pseudo reverb con el PT2399, SEVER PIPES SPRING REVRB de un foro gringo, tienen otro con dos PT2399 llamado EQUINOXE si te intereza avisa!!!!


----------



## rR1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hola mencionaste que hiciste el de contruyasuvideorokola, quisiera saber si modificaste el pcb para usar el pt2399 para usarlo en vez del es56033e


----------

